# Suehiro Gokumyo



## liren1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all
Just curious if anyone has used or knows about the various Gokumyo/Debado Suehiro stones offered by toolsfromjapan which don't seem to be mentioned here much.
There is Gokumyo (10000, 15000 and 20000 - all probably too high for knives), Gokumyo -Debado (same type 400-2000-6000), Taiga, Ryu and combinations. The most interesting of these seem to me to be Gokumyo -Debado which are extra large, not thick but supposed to be extremely dish resistant. 
Any thoughts/views on these ?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

I hope Osaka joe chimes in.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2018)

Ive used all of them What do you want to know?


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 3, 2018)

how is the debado 6k


----------



## panda (Feb 3, 2018)

jon, can you describe the dual density 300 one please??


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> how is the debado 6k



which one? There are 4


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2018)

panda said:


> jon, can you describe the dual density 300 one please??



the only thing i remember about it is how hard the hard side was. It finished more like a medium grit stone, as the stone was so hard that it caused a burnishing effect. Also, was pretty slow cutting due to its hardness. That being said, it did cut consistently on all steels, including high hardness and wear resistant ones. I liked it for things like uraoshi in cases where a lot of work needed to be done, but ended up not finding much use for it. I dont remember as much about the softer side, so i'll have to go back and grab it for some use one of these days. Sorry.


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2018)

that sounds awful. what about the taiga 300?


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 4, 2018)

JBroida said:


> which one? There are 4



good question...i've seen a 

new/old distinction, (before/after 2017?)
a cheap/expensive distinction, ($80-180?)
and a single stone/double stone distinction (ryu series)

...i think.

just curious if its even worth figuring any of this out.

couple of q's

1) why so many formats
2) is value prop at any size/price compelling
3) what market are they targeted at (in japan, especially)


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2018)

panda said:


> that sounds awful. what about the taiga 300?



thats essentially the hard side of the dual density


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2018)

figured as much. i tried the dual density 600 while back, that was ok but definitely not worth the price. when are you going to release a stupid fast non dishing extra coarse stone jon?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2018)

panda said:


> figured as much. i tried the dual density 600 while back, that was ok but definitely not worth the price. when are you going to release a stupid fast non dishing extra coarse stone jon?



when i find one i love... so far, its just that 800 grit vitrified diamond stone... its not perfect, but if i only had one stone, it would be that... hands down the most useful stone i own


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2018)

i wish chosera would make a 200, cause the 400 is my favorite but its not fast enough.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 4, 2018)

I wonder why the Cho 320 is only useful in round versions


----------



## liren1 (Feb 4, 2018)

More specifically I'm interested to know about the 4000 and 6000 here: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=335_404_587_589
and there is http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...t_info&cPath=335_404_587_590&products_id=1981 which seems to be a combined stones of the 6000 above and some softer 4000 stone.

These seem to be of limited availability, are somewhat pricy, so I was just wondering what they're like.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2018)

liren1 said:


> More specifically I'm interested to know about the 4000 and 6000 here: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=335_404_587_589
> and there is http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...t_info&cPath=335_404_587_590&products_id=1981 which seems to be a combined stones of the 6000 above and some softer 4000 stone.
> 
> These seem to be of limited availability, are somewhat pricy, so I was just wondering what they're like.



so, the 6000 and the 6000 side of the 4000/6000 are the same 6000... really hard, a bit slippery, very dish resistant, and leaves a bright polish. If you like really really hard stones, you will like this. For me, its not so much my style. The 4000 side is softer and feels more like what i enjoy. Grippy, connected, like a normal vitrified ceramic stone. Misty white finish, verging on mirror-like, and decent edge bite.


----------



## liren1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you Jon, that's the kind of explanation I was looking for. They'd be interesting to try, but probably not special enough to justify the price, especially for a home cook such as myself.


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 20, 2021)

JBroida said:


> so, the 6000 and the 6000 side of the 4000/6000 are the same 6000... really hard, a bit slippery, very dish resistant, and leaves a bright polish. If you like really really hard stones, you will like this. For me, its not so much my style. The 4000 side is softer and feels more like what i enjoy. Grippy, connected, like a normal vitrified ceramic stone. Misty white finish, verging on mirror-like, and decent edge bite.


From what I understand the softer side is a water stone soaking, not sure if it is even the debado or something from there soaking stone line up. I am looking for a series to replace my chosera lineup (over cracking and broken stones) I am considering the gokumyos (probably just just 10K grits) or going the shapton glass route.


----------

